# Uhr geht pro Tag um 10 Minuten nach (openNTP) (SOLVED)

## AMSch

Hallo!

Ich verwende Openntpd um die Uhr meines Servers aktuell zu halten. Und obwohl in var/log/messages steht, das die Uhr nachgestellt wird geht die Uhr pro Tag ca. 10 Minuten nach. Ich habe schon ein paar Mal manuell die Ihr richtig gestellt und trotzdem ist nach kurzer Zeit wieder alles beim alten. Auf meinem Desktop PC läuft ebenfalls Openntpd und das ganz ohne Probleme - hat jemand einen Tip für mich? /ext/localtime ist richtig eingestellt und in rc.config ebenfalls auf "local"

```

Aug 20 12:03:39 morpheus ntpd[1246]: adjusting local clock by 501.843662s

Aug 20 12:06:41 morpheus ntpd[1246]: adjusting local clock by 502.547641s

Aug 20 12:07:24 morpheus ntpd[1246]: adjusting local clock by 503.242212s

Aug 20 12:08:42 morpheus ntpd[1246]: adjusting local clock by 504.403121s

Aug 20 12:12:42 morpheus ntpd[1246]: adjusting local clock by 506.067454s

Aug 20 12:15:28 morpheus ntpd[1246]: adjusting local clock by 507.725421s

Aug 20 12:19:30 morpheus ntpd[1246]: adjusting local clock by 508.388383s

Aug 20 12:21:44 morpheus ntpd[1246]: adjusting local clock by 509.861782s

Aug 20 12:25:01 morpheus ntpd[1246]: adjusting local clock by 511.138628s

Aug 20 12:29:02 morpheus ntpd[1246]: adjusting local clock by 512.840938s

Aug 20 12:31:34 morpheus ntpd[1246]: adjusting local clock by 513.516035s

Aug 20 12:33:34 morpheus ntpd[1246]: adjusting local clock by 514.752126s

Aug 20 12:37:04 morpheus ntpd[1246]: adjusting local clock by 515.817874s

Aug 20 12:38:35 morpheus ntpd[1246]: adjusting local clock by 517.039533s

Aug 20 12:41:35 morpheus ntpd[1246]: adjusting local clock by 518.156467s

Aug 20 12:43:35 morpheus ntpd[1246]: adjusting local clock by 519.443347s

Aug 20 12:46:54 morpheus ntpd[1246]: adjusting local clock by 520.703362s

Aug 20 12:50:37 morpheus ntpd[1246]: adjusting local clock by 523.443439s

Aug 20 12:53:27 morpheus ntpd[1246]: adjusting local clock by 527.470743s

Aug 20 12:54:58 morpheus ntpd[1246]: adjusting local clock by 528.493745s

Aug 20 12:58:58 morpheus ntpd[1246]: adjusting local clock by 529.874288s

Aug 20 13:01:41 morpheus ntpd[1246]: adjusting local clock by 531.349532s

Aug 20 13:04:00 morpheus ntpd[1246]: adjusting local clock by 532.796183s

Aug 20 13:07:42 morpheus ntpd[1246]: adjusting local clock by 534.231998s

Aug 20 13:11:13 morpheus ntpd[1246]: adjusting local clock by 534.880978s

Aug 20 13:14:33 morpheus ntpd[1246]: adjusting local clock by 535.347506s

```

Last edited by AMSch on Wed Aug 25, 2004 7:06 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Sas

Versuch mal /etc/adjtime zu löschen.

----------

## yinyang

Zum setzen der richtigen Zeit kannst du auch ein ntpdate -b Zeitserver ausfuehren. Versuch einfach mal Zeitserver beenden, dann wie schon gesagt adjtime loeschen, Zeit mit ntpdate setzen und Zeitserver starten.

----------

## AMSch

Hab jetzt den openntpd gestopt die datei in /etc gelöscht dann manuell die Zeit mit date -s gesetzt und den openntpd wieder gestartet - bin gespannt was das gebracht hat  :Smile: 

btw. ntpdate gibt es nicht - kann das daran liegen, das ich openntp verwende?

----------

## AMSch

Hat leider nix gebracht - die Uhr geht jetzt schon um über 40 (!!!) Minuten nach!!!

----------

## yinyang

Vielleicht solltest du dann mal ntp ausprobieren, ich denke zwar openntp sollte auch funktionieren aber ntpdate ist wirklich nuetzlich um die Zeit zu setzen. Vor allem ist es interessant zu sehen auf welche Zeit ntpdate dein System einstellt, Meine Vermutung ist, dass dein ntp daemon die Zeit auf deine Nachbarzeitzone (GMT +2) versucht einzustellen auch wenn das mit den von dir beschrieben Einstellungen in rc.conf und /etc/localtime Symlink eigentlich nicht sein kann.

Vielleicht hilft dir auch zu wissen was adjtime macht: in adjtime speichert der Zeitserver die Differenz zwischen deiner Systemzeit und der richtigen Zeit und laesst die Uhr schneller oder langsamer gehen damit sich deine Systemzeit an die richtige Zeit anpasst. Daher ist ein guter Start immer eine Zeit die nahe an der richtigen liegt. Da deine Uhr aber schon nach kurzer Zeit viel zu schnell geht sieht es so aus als versucht ntp eine spaetere Zeit durchzusetzen.

----------

## AMSch

Ich habe jetzt einmal folgendes versucht:

Ich habe gestern den Openntpd gestopt und manuell die Zeit gesetzt und heute morgen habe ich die Uhr wieder verglichen und sie get nur um ein paar Sekunden nach (das kann sein weil der PC schon älter ist - ein 500er Pentium).

Ich werds also nochmal mit NTP versuchen, auch wenn ich eigentlich Openntpd installiert hab, weil ich mit NTP Probleme hatte  :Smile: 

----------

## toskala

/etc/init.d/clock stop

rm /etc/adjtime

ntpdate <deintimeserver>

hwclock -w

/etc/init.d/clock start

das hat bei mir geholfen.

----------

## Marlo

Mit  ntp ist das so  simpel.

Mach danach bitte ein solved in den Titel.

Gruß

Ma

Edit:

Zum Zeitvergleich

----------

## toskala

das bringt nur leider mit ntp auch nix, da aus einem stumpfen grund das driftfile (/etc/adjtime) falschen drift beinhaltet, das ändert sich auch mit ntpd nich.

----------

## Marlo

Ja wohl wahr.

Aber die Männer mit den grauen Hüten werden sich nicht an AMSch`s PC vergriffen haben. Man müsste die configs sehen. Oder der Vermutung von 

yinyang *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Vor allem ist es interessant zu sehen auf welche Zeit ntpdate dein System einstellt, Meine Vermutung ist, dass dein ntp daemon die Zeit auf deine Nachbarzeitzone (GMT +2) versucht einzustellen auch wenn das mit den von dir beschrieben Einstellungen in rc.conf und /etc/localtime Symlink eigentlich nicht sein kann. 

 

nachgehen und dem System Zeit lassen, sich zu entfalten?

Ma

----------

## yinyang

Eine Idee die mir noch gekommen ist, wird das init.d script /etc/init.d/clock bei dir ausgefuehrt?

Ansonsten wenn sich das Problem nicht loesen laesst, waere es vielleicht besser auf den wirklichen Zeitserver zu verzichten und einfach bei jedem Start ntpdate (kommt mit ntp) auszufuehren.

Die Zeit sollte dabei nicht genug Zeit haben zu stark abzuweichen  :Wink: 

Btw, thx fuer den Zeitvergleich Link Marlboro, sehr nuetzlich

----------

## AMSch

Hallo!

@ toskala

ntpdate usw. sind bei openntpd nicht dabei - habs aber versucht und die zeit manuell gesetzt

@ Marlboro

ntp hatte ich schon installiert und hat eben auch nicht geholfen

welche configs denn? ich poste einmal meine ntpd.conf:

```

#

# Sample ntpd.conf

# $Id: ntpd.conf,v 1.2 2004/07/17 00:22:19 dtucker Exp $

#

# Adresses to listen on (ntpd does not listen by default)

#listen on *

# listen on 127.0.0.1

# listen on ::1

# use a random selection of 8 public stratum 2 servers

# see http://twiki.ntp.org/bin/view/Servers/NTPPoolServers

# servers pool.ntp.org

# Sync to the first active address these resolve to

server pool.ntp.org

server pool.ntp.org

server pool.ntp.org

```

----------

## Marlo

```

net-misc/ntp

      Latest version available: 4.2.0-r2

      Latest version installed: 4.2.0-r2

      Size of downloaded files: 2,480 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.ntp.org/

      Description: Network Time Protocol suite/programs

      License:     as-is

```

```

############################################################

# Anfang /etc/ntp.conf  nur Server 

############################################################

# Name of the servers ntpd should sync with

# Please respect the access policy as stated by the responsible person.

#server         ntp.example.tld         iburst

# Ich nehme Zeitserver der Physikalisch-Technische Bundesanstalt, ttp://www.ptb.de/de/zeit/uhrzeit.html , Braunschweig

# Auch gleich zwei, weil mal einer ausfallen kann.

server           ntp1.ptb.de

server           ntp2.ptb.de

# Zugriff durch NTP-Server gestatten

restrict ntp1.ptb.de

restrict ntp2.ptb.de

# you should not need to modify the following paths

# Ich nutze das ntp driftfile 

logfile         /var/log/ntpd.log

driftfile       /var/lib/ntp/ntp.drift

#Ich stelle die ungefähre drift meiner box ein.

broadcastdelay 0.008

# Meinem Rechner Zugriff gewähren

#restrict default notrust nomodify

restrict 127.0.0.1

# Meinen Netzrechnern Zugriff gewähren, aber sie dürfen nichts ändern

restrict 192.168.0.2 mask 255.255.255.0 notrust nomodify notrap

# allen anderen Rechnern Zugriff verwehren

restrict default notrust nomodify nopeer

############################################################

# Ende /etc/ntp.conf

############################################################

```

```

############################################################

#Anfang /etc/conf.d/ntpd

############################################################

#

NTPD_OPTS="-u ntp:ntp"

#

############################################################

# Ende /etc/conf.d/ntpd

##########################################################

```

Die Client configs gehen etwas anders. Mach erstmal dieses. Und bitte, bitte nicht hwclock zum einstellen verwenden, sondern :

```

ntpdate ntp1.ptb.de

ntpdate ntp2.ptb.de

```

Danach erst:

```

rc-update add ntpd default

/etc/init.d/ntpd start

```

und zum testen, ob alles geht:

```

ntpq -p

und

ntpdc -p

```

Beispiel für alles OK: 

```

ntpq -p

     remote           refid      st t when poll reach   delay   offset  jitter

==============================================================================

 ntp1.ptb.de     .PTB.            1 u  293  512   37  104.138  -295.23 2409.40

 ntp2.ptb.de     .PTB.            1 u  295  512   37  692.078  -584.47 793.515

```

[edit]

Vollen Status erhält man mit < ntpq -c peer -c as -c rl>

```

ntpq -c peer -c as -c rl

     remote           refid      st t when poll reach   delay   offset  jitter

==============================================================================

+ntp1.ptb.de     .PTB.            1 u   24 1024  377   98.543   -1.193   3.611

*ntp2.ptb.de     .PTB.            1 u  103 1024  377  103.381    0.414   4.770

ind assID status  conf reach auth condition  last_event cnt

===========================================================

  1 37628  b424   yes   yes  none  candidat   reachable  2

  2 37629  b624   yes   yes  none  sys.peer   reachable  2

status=0674 leap_none, sync_ntp, 7 events, event_peer/strat_chg,

version="ntpd 4.2.0@1.1161-r Mi Jan 26 21:51:42 UTC 2005 (1)",

processor="x86_64", system="Linux/2.6.10", leap=00, stratum=2,

precision=-20, rootdelay=103.381, rootdispersion=38.895, peer=37629,

refid=192.53.103.104,

reftime=c5a69b1a.f58f605a  Sat, Jan 29 2005 23:30:34.959, poll=10,

clock=c5a69b81.01a6d698  Sat, Jan 29 2005 23:32:17.006, state=4,

offset=1.342, frequency=-51.352, jitter=5.632, stability=0.011

```

[edit ende]

Und natürlich ins logfile schauen.

Oder zur originalen Zeit .

Wichtig,Wichtig,Wichtig: Du willst UTC eingestellt haben! 

Und du hast deine Zeiten bei der ursprünglichen Konfiguration so gesetzt. :Very Happy: 

mfg

Ma

----------

## AMSch

Danke für die ausführliche Anleitung - ich habs jetzt so probiert und werde einmal bis morgen abwarten was passiert und dann berichten!

----------

## psyqil

 *AMSch wrote:*   

> Ich verwende Openntpd um die Uhr meines Servers aktuell zu halten.

 Eigentlich nur der Vollständigkeit halber und weil ein Uhrzeitthread ohne doch langweilig wäre: Schon net-misc/rdate pobiert?

----------

## AMSch

@psyqil: nein , hab ich nicht probiert - was ist das?

@Marlboro: hab gerade die Uhrzeit verglichen und sehr gut schauts aus - herzlichen Dank!

----------

## AMSch

Hab jetzt nochmal verglichen: der PC geht jetzt um ca 5 Sekunden nach - mit einem manuellen ntpdate hab ichs wieder synchronisiert - woran könnte das liegen bzw. wo war der Fehler bei meiner ntpd.conf?

besten Dank

----------

## Marlo

Nun ja, deine .conf funktionierte nicht. Wenn du die genaue Ursache erforschen willst, spiele eine bischen herum und tausche immer nur eine Zeile aus. Je und je wirds dann weitergehen oder du wirst den Fehler, oder die Fehler, finden.

Womit vergleichst du die Zeiten ? 5 Sekunden sind viel.

Gruß

Ma

----------

## AMSch

Ich verglieche zum einen mit meinem Desktop PC auf dem die Uhr stimmt und zum anderen mit meinem Funkwecker.

----------

## AMSch

Warum komplizierzt wenns einfach auch geht:

hab jetzt das ganze NTP Zeugs wieder entfernt und habe jetzt auf jedem PC einen Cronjob laufen der mir regelmäsig die Uhrzeit mittels rdate einstellt!

----------

